# Dune Adventures in the Imperium (the reveal)



## imagineGod (Mar 4, 2020)

Finally, the big reveal from Modiphius Entertainment, winners of The Most Anticipated RPG of 2020.

The official name of the Dune role playing game based on the novels of Frank Herbert is:
"*Dune: Adventures in the Imperium*".

This follows the trend that Chris Birch of Modiphius first started with Starblazer Adventures, then through his own publishing house for "Conan: Adventures in an Age Undreamed Of" and of course "Star Trek Adventures".

The article on Polygon is very positive and showcases a plethora of quality talent including head honcho, Andrew Peregrine of Cubicle7 and award winning Chris Spivy, creator of Harlem Unbound.

And some notable insights include:
(a) The game will be based on Modiphius’ 2d20 system. According to details shared with Polygon, it will ask players to join one of the Major Houses of the Landsraad, such as House Atreides and House Harkonnen. Alternately, players can also create their own House within the Padishah Imperium.

(b) “While the byzantine politics of the Great Houses contain more than enough potential adventure,” Modiphius said in an email, “the gameplay will cover all manner of agents, spies, mercenaries, and even criminals that serve the agenda of your House.”


----------



## imagineGod (Mar 7, 2020)

It uses the 2d20 system, first designed by Jay Little (of Star Wars Edge of the Empire fame), and used in Mutant Chronicles 3rd Edition, but since then, refined and simplified by the Modiphius Team, with a good free sampling in the Star Trek Adventures Quickstart: 









						Star Trek Adventures Quickstart - Modiphius | Free Products | Star Trek Adventures | RPG Quickstarts | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Star Trek Adventures Quickstart - Welcome to your new assignment, Captain. Your continuing mission, to explore strange new worlds, seek out new life and n




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------

